# K9 Gorky



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*K9 Gorky*

Davie County Sheriff's Office, North Carolina

End of Watch: Thursday, January 23, 2014

*Bio & Incident Details*

*Breed:* Russian Shepherd
*Age:* Not available
*Gender:* M
*Tour:* Not available

*Cause:* Gunfire
*Incident Date:* 1/22/2014
*Weapon:* Gun; Unknown type
*Suspect:* Arrested

· Leave a Reflection
· Add to My Heroes
· Update this memoria

K9 Gorky was shot and killed by a subject who had just taken two juveniles hostage in a mobile home on South Angell Road.

Deputies had originally gone to the man's home to serve a warrant relating to a home invasion. When they arrived the subject fled to a nearby mobile home where he took the two hostages. He then called his probation officer and stated that he would shoot officers and kill the hostages if they attempted to arrest him.

The subject released the hostages a short time later in exchange for cigarettes. At approximately 7:30 pm a team made entry into the home led by K9 Gorky and his handler. The subject opened fire from behind a wall, striking the handler in the shoulder and wounding K9 Gorky. Gorky succumbed to his wounds at approximately 1:00 am.

The man was taken into custody and charged with multiple counts.

K9 Gorky had served with the Davie County Sheriff's Office for five years.
​Condolences may be sent to:
Sheriff A.C. Stokes
Davie County Sheriff's Office
140 South Main Street
Mocksville, NC 27028

Read more: http://www.odmp.org/k9/1523-k9-gorky#ixzz2rGN5FMcD


----------

